# Celebrity sightings?



## corazon (Aug 23, 2005)

Ryan Stiles (I had to look this up but he plays Lewis Kiniski on the Drew Carey show) came into my work yesterday.  I don't have a tv but I recongnized him when he left.  I liked watching him on "Whose line is it anyway?"  Is that show still on?  I think that may be the first "celebrity" I've ever seen in real life.  What are your experiences with celebrities in the real world?


----------



## htc (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't seen many celebrities in a "normal" setting like you have. I have seen Howie Mandel while checking in at MGM Grand in Vegas. Also saw an old basket ball player while dining at a nice restaurant here in town. He used to play for our team. I didn't know who he was, but DH was excited to see him. I think that's about it.


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

Ozzy Newsome from The Cleveland Browns was at my school once. And Billy Huffsy who was on Fame, Days of Our Lives, and Married With Children. My cousin used to date his cousin. That's how I met him.

I loved Ryan Styles. The only time I ever see Who's Line Is It ? it's usually on cable as reruns. I think it's on Fox Family or something like that. Loved The Drew Carey Show.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

let's see, my aunt used to be the secratary to the city manager, at that time many movies were made in the foothills. and getting permits went through my aunt, sooo this teenager got to go onto a few movie sets..I was lucky to meet Charelton Heston, and watch  him draw a gate for the house he was having built, he described it in detail  Gregory Peck, who walked us around and chatted about his son, Carol Baker, snooty little thing, Jean Simmons, nice as pie, Got to see Bing Crosby at University of the Pacific, DH was in several shots there. Tuesday Weld, Janet Leigh, Fabian, Joe Penny from Jake and the Fat Man, in Palm Springs..Chuck Conners, Sat right next to Suzanne Sommers at dinner, she was dating my b-i-l then...Funny I don't remember much about her!!! met willie Mays at a dinner for some kids, he was wonderful with the kids. 
Funny isn't it, we meet these people or see them and we get all tongue tied at best..But, if we just stop and look again, they are just like you and I, and I wonder if they are as happy as we are and content with our lives. I wonder!!!!   Would I trade places with any of them..Maybe, if I could use the fame and money to help kids!!!
Other wise...NOPE
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

I grew up with Tom Arnold not a close friend but we know each other. I have been on the front page of The Ottumwa Courier will John Glenn. I worked with (Lea Michaels= Pen Name) who writes Harlequin romance novels. President Carter and the First Lady was to My Parents Home when I was 18. I have met Lou Brock and Bob Gibson when I was around 8 years old. Just to name a few.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 24, 2005)

We were staying at the MJM Grand in Vegas when the Jacksons were doing a family thing there. No Michael or Janet, but watched the family get out of the limo and come into the hotel. I got to say hi to Jermaine Jackson and shake his hand. Nice guy. The father is REALLY spooky looking.

Got to see Jacky Chan film Rush Hour 2 at the Cesar's Palace Imporium's Versachi store.

Talked to Richard Simmons at the Vegas Airport.

We saw Mike Tyson at the Imporium one day trying on sunglasses in one of the shops. Dumb me, I asked him for his autograph. I got a look that I never want to see again. Note to self-"NEVER ask Mike Tyson for an autograph".


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

I could use Richard Simmons!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2005)

I worked at the same KFC Mel Gibson worked at just not at the same time unfortunately! Really anybody I have seen none of you would ever have heard of cause they are fairly obscure Australians. I did go to a gymnastics comp. as a teenager and Rebecca Rig (who is married to Simon Baker the guy from some American drama show the name of  which has completely gone out of my head!) was competing (i was helping add up the scores!)


----------



## Claire (Aug 24, 2005)

When we lived in Hawaii, hubby used to have a job doing, among other things, meeting VIPs in the military world.  Nothing famous there, but because he'd be at the airport, trying to greet people coming out of customs, he'd often see famous faces.  

One experience I was in for was that he'd arranged a banquet for a Filipino-American conference.  It was the (woe is me, I don't think it is there any more and it is the worlds' loss) Willows restaurant.  Hubby and I never participated.  We always had a table outside of the banquet room, and bought our own meals and drinks, while he ran back and forth managing the banquet.  In a calm moment, a woman walked by.  White stretch jeans, and high heeled cowboy boots.  Bright red shiny western shirt with white fringe.  Blond hair and ... well, lets say a certain part of her anatomy entered the room in front of her.  Hubby commented to me --- "Who does she think she is, Dolly Parton?"  Our waitress appeared at that moment, and said, "Excuse me sir, that IS Miss Parton."  Hubby sent over a note that he had some foreign dignitaries in the next room (and at the time C&W music was very big in the PI and a lot of other countries).  Miss Parton was very, very gracious, and went and visited and signed autographs.  She'll always have a place in our hearts.  By the way, she isn't just tiny, she's miniscule.  Neither of us actually met her, but all the Filipino generals did, and we were grateful.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 24, 2005)

Sat back to back in with Lorraine Braca who was in the booth behind mine at the Northvale diner. Wouldn't dream of saying hi, or approaching. She did talk on her cell phone a lot, but then I guess that's part of an actor's life, to stay connected. I also saw Didi Conn (Frenchie from Grease) at the same diner, years ago. James Gandolfini is originally from Park Ridge, next to next town over, and comes in to the Blockbuster video store in our town, and will sometimes stop in at the Friendly's nearby, where, according to my daughter's friend who used to work there, he is fond of strawberry Fribbles (as we all are!).


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 24, 2005)

Many years ago, before my husband and I married, we were living in London and went to a wonderful pub in Hampstead.  I kept saying to my husband - 'I know that man sitting on the other side of the table'...  We got chatting us, two friends and the famous one, his girlfriend and his two friends....    When the famous person heard my accent, he told me that he was Scots too.... 'Get away' I said.... 'With that accent, you must be a cockney'... He got very huffy about it.... it was only when they had been sitting opposite us for about 2 hours that I realised who the 'famous', so-called Scotsman was.....   Rod Stewart!!!  And I still say he's not Scots - his Dad IS a Glaswegian, but Rod grew up in Es*** and Hertfordshire, I seem to recall!

I know a few singers (who shall remain nameless) and a couple of Scottish comedians.  Oh and does it count that I used to see J K Rowling when she sat in her brother in law's restaurant, penning the first HP novel?


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2005)

Ran into Richard Petty at the Grand Ole Opry Hotel. Ran into Rich (can't remember his last name) the snicklets guy at the airport.

Once gave Finnis Dake (Dake bible) a ride to the airport. Jim & Tammy Bakker. Oral Roberts.

Have met a lot of BBQ celeb's.  Smokey Hale, David Klose, Chris Lily, Bif Bob Gibson, Myron Mixon and others.

Met Rick Flair (westler) at a catering function we were doing.

Dale Earnhardt Jr at a BBQ we were doing for his book signing.

There may be others, but all I can think of now.

Hosted and met Dennis Banks (a founder of the American Indian Movement)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2005)

Willie Dixon, iconic bluesman and songwriter.  Quiet and shy.

Various members of the Chicago Blackhawks hockey team in the early 80', to the everlasting jealousy of my brothers.  We shared a table at a little jazz club I used to like to go to. 

Bud Freeman, famous jazz clarinetist from Chicago, now deceased.  He was charming and a great raconteur.

Gloria Steinem.  Very skinny, but full of herself.

Handy Husband met Donald Rumsfeld (short, wears boat shoes), John Ashcroft (also short), and Paul Wolfowitz (uninspiring speaker) during the rededication of the Pentagon one year after the 9/11 attack.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 24, 2005)

Raine - You met Rick Flair, too! My boys were VERY into wrestling when they were younger; and there were a lot of local WWF matches; we had an aisle seat at one of them, and Rick Flair - gasp - kissed my hand as he went by!  Little guy, isn't he? 


Also was in an elevator with Harrison Ford- hubbie and I were going to the new Dinosaur exhibit at the Museum of Natural HIstory in NY, and we were in the back of a packed elevator; hubby kept poking me in the back; thought he was just messing around, then when we all got off, he whispered 'look in front of you'; almost didn't recognize Ford; T-shirt, unshaven, jeans; was there with his 5 year old son to see the dinosaurs - and they went all around the exhibit with us! And yes, he's just as hunky in person!


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2005)

Yep, Rick is a really nice guy. My husband has met a few more of the wrestler's when he worked at the tire store. They would all come in there to buy tires, etc. Ricky Steamboat used to come in quite often.


Quite a few folks live around here, wrestlers, NASCAR teams, John Boy & Billy (big Show).


----------



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2005)

Oops, forgot another one.  Bo Diddley at a club in New Orleans.  He hit on my cute kid sister.


----------



## corazon (Aug 24, 2005)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> he is fond of strawberry Fribbles (as we all are!).


 
What are strawberry Fribbles?


----------



## Raine (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, forgot Whoppi, when we were extras for the movie Eddie.


----------



## corazon (Aug 24, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Got to see Jacky Chan film Rush Hour 2 at the Cesar's Palace Imporium's Versachi store.


 
I met Jackie Chan too!  We stood in line for hours to see him and get his autograph in his autobiography.  It was pretty exciting stuff.  I can't believe I forgot about that!


----------



## VIDEODROME (Aug 24, 2005)

I used to work for a NBC television affiliate and one time I very briefly met Rip Taylor.  He did the weather and threw confetti everywhere.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 24, 2005)

We went to see David Copperfield and was lucky enough to go back stage and meet him.  He touched my little finger as he was handing me back the autograph!!  He was really nice and oh so CUTE!!!!

David and I used to go to a lot of Mariner games here in Seattle.  Ken Griffey lived about 4 miles away from us.  He let us follow him home on the freeway one time.  David was 16 at the time and he thought it was the coolest thing!

A friend of mine bought a car that used to belong to Joey Cora ( another ex-mariner player, my all time favorite!) He'd signed an autograph for David and I while sitting in the car.  Does that count?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 24, 2005)

Some celebrities that I've met who were down to earth:


Cuba Gooding, Jr.
Ben Affleck
Michael Bay (All three of the above when they were filming Pearl Harbor in Hawaii)
Drew Barrymore
Reece Witherspoon
Matt Damon
Kate Hudson
Katie Holmes
Samuel Jackson
The following were strange. Not difficult, but strange:

Janet Jackson
LaToya Jackson
Quentin Tarrantino
The following definitely had that "Hollywood" attitude

Alicia Silverstone
Ashton Kutcher
Paul Walker
Kirstin Dunst
Toby McGuire


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 24, 2005)

Maidrite and I met Kia from Trading Spaces this summer.  Check out "Member Photos" for a picture of us with her.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I worked at the same KFC Mel Gibson worked at just not at the same time unfortunately! Really anybody I have seen none of you would ever have heard of cause they are fairly obscure Australians. I did go to a gymnastics comp. as a teenager and Rebecca Rig (who is married to Simon Baker the guy from some American drama show the name of which has completely gone out of my head!) was competing (i was helping add up the scores!)


 
I like obscure Australians I wish I could visit there !


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2005)

You'd love it Australia is wonderful but I am biased!

My husband always says for every famous person there are 500 people who went to school with them!!! By the way DH went to school with the captain of the Wallabies- George Gregan but i think only Kyles will appreciate that.


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2005)

A. Dead or Alive?

B. Rehab and 12 Step Meetings Count?

C. What's a celebrity?

D.  I don't kiss and tell.


----------



## corazon (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow!  Iron Chef has seen enough celebrities for all of us!  My sister talked with Tom Waits a couple years ago.  I think he'd be a very interesting person to meet.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 24, 2005)

I did meet Dolly Parton and Porter Wagoner years ago (in about 1972 or '73--I was in high school) for a minute after a concert.  We got their autographs, and Dolly told me she like my dress.   

When my daughter was in line at a cell phone place, she saw Tony Hawk in line.  I met his mother in line at Palomar College (San Marcos, CA) several years ago (he was just gaining some notoriety at that point and she was telling me about him--definitely a proud mom!  She was nice).  

For a near-miss--my dad owns and manages a sewing machine/vacuum cleaner store in Escondido, CA and was in the back doing paperwork one day.  He heard a familiar voice, but the person was gone by the time he got out front.  It turned out Tom Selleck had come in to buy some vacuum cleaner belts or bags.  My dad asked the kid who had served him why he didn't come back and get him so he could meet him, and the kid said, "You were busy."  Tom Selleck and his brother had just bought a mall there not long before that.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> A. Dead or Alive?
> 
> B. Rehab and 12 Step Meetings Count?
> 
> ...


Ahhh MIsh your sense of humor is showing 
a..Both
b. YES
c. darned if I know
d. Dang it 
kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Ahhh MIsh your sense of humor is showing
> a..Both
> b. YES
> c. darned if I know
> ...


 
Think I spotted Elvis at the "'In-N-OUT" Burger Drive through. (He ordered  the double-double, fries & chocolate milkshake.)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Think I spotted Elvis at the "'In-N-OUT" Burger Drive through. (He ordered the double-double, fries & chocolate milkshake.)


WHAT, no bananas  
kadesma


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 25, 2005)

I heard he was working at Coles at Neutral Bay (supermarket in Sydney!)


----------



## wasabi (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw the homeless Elvis hanging around the mall.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 25, 2005)

A girl at work has a new boyfriend and she didn't want to tell us his name cause it is Elvis!! Apparantly its a very popular Croatian name.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 25, 2005)

Did he look like this?http://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=fat+Elvis&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 25, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Did he look like this?http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mrbeaver.net/images_weird/superfatelvis.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mrbeaver.net/sections_weird/superfatelvis.html&h=461&w=317&sz=32&tbnid=87qQjZBbXwsJ:&tbnh=125&tbnw=85&hl=en&start=3&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfat%2BElvis%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG


I'm hoping shes a little fussier than that!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw the werewolf drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's one night.

His hair was perfect.


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2005)

awoooooooo werewolf in london.
good song


----------



## corazon (Aug 25, 2005)

Funny, the reason I started this thread was after seeing Ryan Stiles and guess what?  He came into my work again today!  My husband says he lives here in Bellingham part time.  It's even more funny to me that he comes into this restaurant of all places, I think the food looks better than it tastes.  It's nothing special.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2005)

Probably the most-known I've had contact with is Eddie Van Halen. Back in the 80's, I was helping out backstage at a NAM convention and I literally had to walk him down the stairs, as he was too inebriated. Also there, had conversations with Billy Idol, Jeff Beck, and most big hair bands, such as Ratt and Poison. I remember members of Warrant and Guns N Roses begging my friends and I to come see them play the late shows when we'd hang on the strip in Hollywood. I went to high school with (and had choir with) the guys from Toad the Wet Sprocket. . My sister had many classes in high school with Kathy Ireland, Eric Stoltz, and in her madrigal singing group, one of the 8 girls would always bring her boyfriend to all the get togethers. That was Anthony Edwards. (Tony to all of the kids) I've run my fingers through the mane of John Travolta (when I was a hairdresser), my dad built his screening room too, as well as working on Kenny Loggins' and Jimmy Messina's houses. Actually, he knew all the celebs in our town, but since he never went to movies, he never knew who they were.
We'd see celebs quite often, but never bothered to speak to them, since it was a pretty common occurrance. Although, I will admit, about 10 years ago, when Meg Ryan and Dennis Quaid were sitting behind me with their son at "Sesame Street Live", I did have to chat with them at intermission. My h meets up with celebs, as they are at his work often. Recently he spent the afternoon with Ed McMahon. Of course, I wanted to know if he brought him the big check and the balloon bouquet....hee hee......
My son currently goes to school with the child of a very famous rock star. It's very nice to see him driving in his family SUV and waving "bye" each morning. 

Of course, I see more "celebrity" in the thought of meeting fellow DCers! 
So far, I'm at 1 and counting....


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Of course, I see more "celebrity" in the thought of meeting fellow DCers!
> So far, I'm at 1 and counting....


 
Oh, J, you say the sweetest things.  Am I really the ONLY one?  Let's keep it that way, okay?  LOL

I haven't met many 'famous' celebs... but there was this one special night with Stevie Wonder on the Mediterranean Coast of Spain... but I'm sworn to secrecy about that night... oh, wait.  Did I just break my promise???  LOL


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 28, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Probably the most-known I've had contact with is Eddie Van Halen. Back in the 80's, I was helping out backstage at a NAM convention and I literally had to walk him down the stairs, as he was too inebriated. Also there, had conversations with Billy Idol, Jeff Beck, and most big hair bands, such as Ratt and Poison. I remember members of Warrant and Guns N Roses begging my friends and I to come see them play the late shows when we'd hang on the strip in Hollywood. I went to high school with (and had choir with) the guys from Toad the Wet Sprocket. . My sister had many classes in high school with Kathy Ireland, Eric Stoltz, and in her madrigal singing group, one of the 8 girls would always bring her boyfriend to all the get togethers. That was Anthony Edwards. (Tony to all of the kids) I've run my fingers through the mane of John Travolta (when I was a hairdresser), my dad built his screening room too, as well as working on Kenny Loggins' and Jimmy Messina's houses. Actually, he knew all the celebs in our town, but since he never went to movies, he never knew who they were.
> We'd see celebs quite often, but never bothered to speak to them, since it was a pretty common occurrance. Although, I will admit, about 10 years ago, when Meg Ryan and Dennis Quaid were sitting behind me with their son at "Sesame Street Live", I did have to chat with them at intermission. My h meets up with celebs, as they are at his work often. Recently he spent the afternoon with Ed McMahon. Of course, I wanted to know if he brought him the big check and the balloon bouquet....hee hee......
> My son currently goes to school with the child of a very famous rock star. It's very nice to see him driving in his family SUV and waving "bye" each morning.
> 
> ...



wow jkath!!! and LOL about the big check and balloon bouqet!  You said you were in choir with the guys from Toad the wet sproket...Glen Philips included?  I've driven him a few times to and from the airport when he has shows in Seattle.  Very nice guy.

My former job had me interacting with celebrities (mostly musicians) but some of the most memorable to me where...

Chris Isaak- (I actualy LOVE his music have a lil crush on him, so this was one celeb I was quite nervous to meet and spend time with) I played it cool until one of my collegues spotted us and said "Mr.Isaak you are in good hands, and Nadia is a huge fan!" ha. I wanted to kick her! 
 

John Mayer- Spent some time with him too, very funny and charming guy.

Dave Matthews- I'm also a big fan of his, and was working an event that he was a guest speaker.  Afterwards I ran into him in the back hallway and he says "hey weren't you the girl that was out there holding the micraphone for everyone?" I almost fell over that he recognized me later...ha. ran into him a few more times around town over the years.

Brad Pitt-  This was about 3-4 years ago.  I was running around the back halls at my old job, turned a corner and ran smack into this guy...I look up and see this scruffy guy with a pot leaf on his shirt.  It took me a second to realize it was brad pitt.  I've never really cared either way about the guy, but I remember a few girls getting sent home that day for following him around.

Omar Vizquel- used to work out at my gym.  He is so funny and really friendly, and would always give me a hard time.  i used to come in with an Atlanta braves shirt on, and he'd give me crap saying the braves sucked and I should be wearing an indians shirt...I'd then tell him he only wished he was good enough to play for atlanta...ha.  good thing he has a great sense of humor and found my jokes funny.

Some other randoms

Metalica - I was scared of Lars at first but he was ok.
Steven Speilberg
James Brown
Peter Buck
Tara Reid
Rob Thomas (his wife is even more gorgous in person)

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Dove (Aug 28, 2005)

One of my classmates at San Diego High School was (now deceased) Jose de Vega..He was Chino in West Side Story and was in Blue Hawaii and many TV shows.

We met Raymond Burr at the Club in Korea and a few years later DH's nephew worked for him until his death and then Raymond passed away about a year later. Charles (Charlie ) was his right hand man and was the set decorator (cordinator..sp?) on the Perry Mason films. When Charles died from Hepitus B (blood transfuion) Raymond Burr sent his family one thousend dollers..they used it for his headstone.


----------



## funny (Aug 29, 2005)

I have seen Marlon Dingle from emmerdale he open a meat store in oswestry.
Karen Macdonald has be to hope house alot she helps out there. and i have meet Judge Jules one of the fave DJs around.
But i would like to meet Darren from hollyoaks and Ben affeck


----------

